# The lost weekend ...



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

well, except for Macbeth, it was pretty lost. I did go out and buy lots of opera - three different Macbeth versions, the Aquiles Machado l'Elisir d'Amore, the Keenlyside/Dessay Hamlet (no Traviatas this week) and that was enjoyable as it always is.

But on Sunday the Sleeping Beauty (balletincinema from the Royal Opera House) and Suite en Blanc (Paris Opera Ballet, in NYC for the next week or so) just weren't very satisfying. We had to listen to seemingly endless interviews about what a wonderful ballet it is and how wonderful the Royal Ballet is and the deep thoughts nineteen-year-olds have about their job of dancing ... and then the dancing itself wasn't really spectacular. I mean it wasn't bad, but it just didn't move me.

lol some lady at Sleeping Beauty was complaining about her seat, she said if you lean back in your seat the top of the seat ahead of you cuts off the bottom of the screen. I said if you get down on your hands and knees you can't see the screen at all. She was good natured about it ...


----------

